# VDC/Off SLIP warning lights



## KSpider (Feb 9, 2006)

Anyone had this problem yet? 06 Pathfinder with 7300 miles, VDCoff and SLIP warning lights wont go off, book says take it in... atleast it is oil change time anyway


----------



## KSpider (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow. Dealer just said "the service adviser told me you need to just slow down, you probably went over a bump to fast and a wheel lost traction, thats why the light came on. It will go off."

Do they think im 12? I know a traction control light will come on if a wheel slips, but IT GOES OFF after a couple seconds. And what is with the slow down bit, i didnt even go over any bumps anyway... oh well. Service time.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah, WTF...dealerships suck.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

That light only comes on while it is slipping. The sensor is at each half shalf, you will see a gear device on the shaft. As for fixing it... I have no clue... Sound like a computer error or sensor malfuction. Take it back for warranty work.


----------



## jspitz (Feb 28, 2006)

KSpider, Check my thread from March. Could be a similar problem. Document exactly when it goes on and off - if the dealer listens to your concerns, it will help them troubleshoot. If they don't listen, find another dealer - yours is feeding you a load.



KSpider said:


> Anyone had this problem yet? 06 Pathfinder with 7300 miles, VDCoff and SLIP warning lights wont go off, book says take it in... atleast it is oil change time anyway


----------

